# just sharing: 2012 leopard geckos...



## mitchrobot (May 24, 2012)

some of the hatchlings from this year :biggrin:...pardon the long silly names, such is the leopard gecko hobby!

dreamcicle (mack snow raptor enigma) #1











mack snow raptor #1






dreamcicle #2











mack raptor #2











mack snow enigma











enigma raptor (nova)











mack snow eclipse






and a non-gecko....double rex dumbo albino from my feeder colonies (no he didnt get eaten haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Furret (May 24, 2012)

Eeep! They're all so cute!!!


----------



## Shell (May 24, 2012)

Love the mack snow enigma, and mack snow eclipse.  Great pics. The rat is also ridiculously cute.


----------



## Najakeeper (May 24, 2012)

Enigma Raptor and Dreamcicle are incredible. I remember days when SHTCT being the it morph, now we have these crazy things. How much do these cost anyway?


----------



## Masurai (May 24, 2012)

I love the mack snow enigma, so cute


----------



## mitchrobot (May 24, 2012)

thanks :

Najakeeper, the price range varies, on my hatchlings between 30-200 depending on the morph. the dreamcicles are the higher end of things that i pop. some morphs out there still market in the 800+ range though, bust most of those are either the latest and greatest or superb line bred animals


----------



## jayefbe (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful leopard geckos, I'm jealous. I thought about jumping into the world or leopard gecko breeding since they're easy to breed and care for and don't take up too much space. Then I checked out the urban gecko website, and the number of things being done is just astounding. Two years ago I was pretty big into the world of selective/morph reptile breeding and I still didn't recognize half of the things, that's how fast this hobby advances. 

Maybe one of these days I'll buy a nice breeding group, but I don't think I can afford another addiction.


----------



## dactylus (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice shots!!  Can you post a few adult shots?  I might add a few geckos to my order...

:biggrin:


----------



## Risky (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are some fine looking geckos!  And is that rat hairless?


----------



## skar (Jul 14, 2012)

I dig the Enigma raptor . Dumbo rats are Awesome !!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful leos. Are you sure the rat isnt a golum?


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 14, 2012)

heres a few more/updates :

eclipse






another snow eclipse






update on the first snow eclipse






mack snow, this one is getting pretty dark






snow blazing blizzard






ill post pics of the rest later!


----------



## kelvintheiah (Aug 12, 2012)

lol. i believe its a golum morph of a rat.



catfishrod69 said:


> Beautiful leos. Are you sure the rat isnt a golum?


----------

